# How many shots have been take with my Elph 300HS?



## Shinnen (Nov 3, 2021)

Hi all,
        I bought this camera second hand, and I'm wondering if there's a way of telling how many shots have been taken with it.
Thanks,
....... john


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 3, 2021)

If the camera records shutter actuations, you can import a recent JPEG image into Opanda and it will tell you that number.


----------



## Shinnen (Nov 3, 2021)

Hi Sparky,
           Opanda didn't seem to want to install, something about configuration. But a search turned up the fact that IrfanView will do this, which I already have. The exif says: image number 1,540,823; that's a lot of snapping. It's been well looked after though, not a blemish on it, and it takes beautiful pictures. Thanks for your help
...... john


----------



## AlanKlein (Nov 3, 2021)

Shinnen said:


> Hi Sparky,
> Opanda didn't seem to want to install, something about configuration. But a search turned up the fact that IrfanView will do this, which I already have. The exif says: image number 1,540,823; that's a lot of snapping. It's been well looked after though, not a blemish on it, and it takes beautiful pictures. Thanks for your help
> ...... john


How does Irfanview do that?


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 3, 2021)

AlanKlein said:


> How does Irfanview do that?




Image > Information > EXIF info.


----------



## Shinnen (Nov 3, 2021)

Hi Alan,
         It's as Sparky says; but you have to have the plugins installed before it will read the exif.
..... john


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 3, 2021)

Odd.  I don't ever recall installing any plugins on it.


----------



## Shinnen (Nov 4, 2021)

Hi Sparky,
      Well, I have an older version of Irfanview, by about 5 years (or more). Maybe the newer versions don't have a separate plugins suite. The file (mine) is called Irfanview_plugins_438_setup.exe. (The '438' matches the number of the installation file.) I don't think the 'image number' option showed up (or didn't work) until I installed the plugin suite
..... john


----------



## AlanKlein (Nov 4, 2021)

I have the EXIF panel.  But my Filename there is the name of the file I renamed it too., in this case, Fishing.jpg.  It's not the original camera photo number.  Is there another place in Exif I can find it?  I don't see it anywhere.
PS I have version 4.52 64 bit for Wondows 10 copyright 1996-2000


----------



## Shinnen (Nov 4, 2021)

Hi Alan,
        I renamed one of my pictures to 'Basement.jpg', and the image number is still the same. I'm not sure why you're not getting a number. You are looking at Image/Image information/Exif info*/Image number right? Is it a Canon image? I've heard that other camera makes use different terms other than 'image number'.
...... john


----------



## AlanKlein (Nov 4, 2021)

John:  Here's what it looks like.


----------



## Shinnen (Nov 4, 2021)

Hi Alan,
          Scroll down on the Exif info window.  On mine, the 'image number'  is about the 15th entry from the bottom. Do you have the plugins suite installed?
....... john


----------

